# Tax forms (1099)



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

Did anyone who opted for the E delivery get their 1099 yet from Uber?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mrtgman said:


> Did anyone who opted for the E delivery get their 1099 yet from Uber?


Got if from Lyft but not yet from Uber.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Got the Uber 1099's but not the statement showing miles driven, fees, tolls etc.
Lyft supplied both.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Yomann said:


> Got the Uber 1099's but not the statement showing miles driven, fees, tolls etc.
> Lyft supplied both.


Hi Yomann,

2017 was my first year slaving for Uber. Did they supply a statement summary for annual miles driven, fees, tolls, etc ....... in past years?


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes they did.
Even today the Uber dashboard shows monthly statements from Jan thru April, but nothing downloads.
Give it some time, they will sort it out ,,,,,,,


----------



## LJ617 (Mar 19, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> Did anyone who opted for the E delivery get their 1099 yet from Uber?


No, recieved all my other w2s they are holding me up. The site says the have until the 31st though.


----------

